# nur eine weiße Seite angezeigt, wenn ich auf eine DB zugreif



## Guest (27. Jun 2006)

Hi Leute, 

ich will mit Hilfe eines Java Applet auf meine lokale DB zugreifen. Mit einem normalen Applet z.B. HelloApplet funzt alles wunderbar und ich bekomme in meiner Homepage das Applet angezeigt. 

Jetzt will ich aber innerhalb meiner Seite einen Tabelleninhalt angezeigt bekommen. 

Statt den Inhalt meiner Tabelle bekomme ich nur eine weiße Seite angezeigt. 

Der Code sieht folgendermaßen aus: 


```
import java.awt.Graphics;
import java.sql.Connection;
import java.sql.DriverManager;
import java.sql.ResultSet;
import java.sql.SQLException;
import java.sql.Statement;
import java.util.logging.Level;
import Konstanten.*;

//Import der Bibliothek Graphics
//Definition einer neuen Klasse:
//Jedes Applet ist eine eigene Klasse
public class HalloApplet extends java.applet.Applet
{
	
 /* Es gibt keine main-Methode, weil das Applet als Unterprogramm
im Browser läuft */
public void init()
{
	// Überschreiben der METHODE innerhalb der aktuellen Klasse
	// init wird am Anfang genau einmal ausgeführt
	// Manche Browser priorisieren die Angaben im Applet-Tag!!
	resize(200, 50);
}

public void paint(Graphics g) 
{
/* paint wird immer dann aufgerufen, wenn das JAVA-Fenster
   neu gezeichnet werden muss,
   das übergebene Objekt aus der Klasse Graphics
   trägt den Namen g         */
//g.drawString("Hier haben Sie Einblick auf verschiedene Tabellen in unserer Datenbank", 50, 90);

 try {
	Class.forName(DBConstants.driver);
} catch (ClassNotFoundException e) {
	// TODO Auto-generated catch block
	e.printStackTrace();
}
Connection con = null;
Statement stmt = null;
try {
con = DriverManager.getConnection(DBConstants.DBpfad,DBConstants.user ,DBConstants.password);
} catch (SQLException e) {
	// TODO Auto-generated catch block
	e.printStackTrace();
}

try {
	stmt = con.createStatement();
} catch (SQLException e) {
	// TODO Auto-generated catch block
	e.printStackTrace();
}
ResultSet rs= null; 
String sqlQuery= null;
sqlQuery = "Select * from server, surfviz where server.id = surfviz.id";

try {
	rs = stmt.executeQuery(sqlQuery);
} catch (SQLException e) {
	// TODO Auto-generated catch block
	e.printStackTrace();
}
int abs = 30;
try {
	while(rs.next()){
		
		String name;
		String city;
		
			name = rs.getString("name");
			city = rs.getString("City");

		g.drawString("ID: " +name+ "City: "+city+" ",10,abs);
		abs = abs + 40;
	}
} 

catch (SQLException e) 
  {
	// TODO Auto-generated catch block
	e.printStackTrace();
  }

 }
}
```
kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen wieso ich nur eine weiße Seite angezeigt bekomme??
Noch was, in Eclipse bekomme ich das Applet angezeigt? 

Gruß 


Steo


----------



## Leroy42 (28. Jun 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Noch was, in Eclipse bekomme ich das Applet angezeigt?



 :shock: Wieso fragst du uns? Woher sollen wir denn wissen ob dein Applet
in Eclipse angezeigt wird?

Es sieht so aus, als ob eine Exception auftritt. Du hast in deinem Code zwar
schon e.printStackTrace() stehen, aber schaust du dir die Java-Konsole überhaupt an?


----------



## sandy (29. Jun 2006)

schau mal was dein Java für eine Fehlermeldung bringt. Vielleicht ist es die Security-Exception.  

Bei Applets ist es so, dass du vom Browser aus, nicht ohne weiteres lokal drauf zugreifen kannst. Deshalb vielleicht auch die leere Seite. 
Wenn du trotzdem dem Applet erlauben willst, lokal drauf zuzugreifen, dann musst du erst ein vertrauenswürdiges Zertifikat erstellen. 

Als Stichwort bei googel hilft dir vielleicht keytool -genkey. Da müsstest du jede Menge an Infos bekommen. 

Viel Glück


----------

